# Banana Culture In Terrarium (Mold)



## Ebowww (Jun 25, 2016)

Hey Everyone,

Couple questions on putting slices of banana in terrariums to attract fruit flies / for vacations. 

1. What are some ways to prevent mold on these? 
I put two banana slices in bottle caps, one molded over and one didn't. This was a bit odd to me. I've read bakers yeast, is there anything else?

2. How long should they be kept in there? Is there harm in leaving it in for weeks at a time? 
The molded over banana was removed, but the other one has been going strong for 2 weeks now. Even had fruit flies larvae and fruit flies hatch, making a small little sustainable culture. 

3. I'm wondering if the above case where fruit flies hatched after two weeks is a sort of self-sustaining culture that is used by others here?
Are there any negatives to this? I read a couple posts about non-wingless fruit flies getting in the tank and due to the recessive gene of flying all hatchlings flying, but nothing really else on this subject.

Thanks!

Eric


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Here's a thread that uses a similar method, except that the idea is to create a miniature culture with a barrier that will prevent anything but the larvae from entering or leaving the culture.

I made one using a small canning jar and some window screen. It worked very well and helped fatten up a froglet that was having trouble catching large fruit flies. He hung out by the feeder pretty much all day eating larvae.

The biggest issue is obviously the inability to add supplements so it is not to be relied upon as a primary feeding method and only for temporary purposes such as vacations or weight problems.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

I do this, I do t worry about the mold. It goes away and does not spread in the tank. The fly maggots are a special treat for the frogs and your springtails will join in on the feast!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

